
Ask HN: What are programmers favorite sites? - joanna_
I am looking for sites where you go for solutions.
======
d--b
Unfortunately, Stackoverflow is still the quickest way to get good answers.

Expect to be shamed, downvoted, asked "why you would do that in the first
place", even if your question is well formed and relevant. Your question may
be closed, or marked as duplicate, or put "on hold".

Still, almost always, someone nice eventually helps.

Their "policy" to help with civility didn't work at all. Oh, and complaining
about this on meta stack overflow will also get you shamed, downvoted, told
that you can't take criticism.

~~~
hazz99
I've honestly had a great experience on stackoverflow throughout my life.

Maybe it's because I put time and effort into my questions, but everyone has
been nice and informative (at worst they link to a similar question)

~~~
potta_coffee
You're low-key suggesting he hasn't put time and effort in to his questions.
I've anecdotally also seen extremely toxic behavior on SO.

~~~
hazz99
Ah - my bad. Not trying to suggest anything, just sharing my experience.

------
gitgud
Try: [http://wiki.c2.com/](http://wiki.c2.com/)

It's an ancient site about software development and design patterns.
_Frameworks come and go but engineering methodologies never die_

~~~
karmakaze
The C2 Wiki is a great place. Incidentally named for Cunningham & Cunningham
and also the first ever wiki[0].

It does feel more like a reference library though and not really a place for
daily or newly developing information. I always enjoy any time I find myself
there.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C2.com](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C2.com)

------
siriniok
[https://dev.to](https://dev.to) has a very interesting culture. It's far less
toxic than HN or Reddit for discussions, and more suitable for blogging on
tech topics than medium.

~~~
ps101
The interface really puts me off though.

~~~
siriniok
Yes, it feels imperfect, but I get used to it.

------
welder
[https://www.freecodecamp.org/](https://www.freecodecamp.org/)

------
AshishGupta93
[https://www.google.com/](https://www.google.com/)

[https://stackoverflow.com/](https://stackoverflow.com/)

[https://github.com/](https://github.com/)

------
bristleworm
[https://stackoverflow.com/](https://stackoverflow.com/) :)

------
ps101
1\. Search Google.

2\. Go to the Stack Overflow links.

3\. If there are none, you go to the Github links.

4\. If that doesn't help, you take a coffee break and work on something else
when you come back.

------
meditations
[https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs) If you are looking for a great
community and cool website. But it’s invite-only also there’s something called
user tree which makes you responsible for invited users actions.

------
ehonda
planetsourcecode.com

